# relabelling gildans and bellas



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

so i cant find a wholesale/relabeler that carries bella and gildan....

1 place does gildan but no bella....

reason i use the bellas is that the girls like the fit/feel and AA doesnt carry that split neck shirt that i need.....

i would rather deal with 1 company...... 


any suggestions....

i cant switch shirt styles right now since i have all my pics/site/etc already done and running......

b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i would rather deal with 1 company......
> 
> 
> any suggestions....


Move past the preference of dealing with one company and just get them in two different places 

Keep searching for a relabeler near you and just buy the blanks from whereever you want.

Buy higher quantities and buy them private labeled.


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

One Stop - America's Best Supplier

They carry both Bella and Gildan. I saw in another thread that you are from the Detroit area, so you'll be happy to know that One Stop is in Grand Rapids. Overnight shipping using common UPS ground makes me 


EDIT: whoops. Didn't notice you were looking for a relabeler at first... I don't believe they do that.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

actually thats great.....

i have a friend that will relabel for me..... so it might work out for now.....

i'm still debating on tags though.....size/etc....

thanks

b


----------

